# Weekly East River South Dakota Hay-11/30/2012-USDA



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

Sioux Falls, SD Fri Nov 30, 2012 USDA-SD Dept of Ag Market News

Weekly East River South Dakota Hay Market 
All prices per ton, unless noted, FOB the stack.

Compared to last week, all classes remain fully steady. Good
demand remains for both high quality dairy hay and for low quality
grinding type hay. No moisture across the area again this week, 
very mild conditions this week with warm temps near 60 degrees this
weekend. Mild and dry conditions forecast for next week as well.
Corn stalk baling still taking place, but most stalks have either
already been baled or have been disked under if they don't have
cows turned out on them. The open grazing conditions are helping
to stretch short hay supplies but good amounts of rain/snow are
needed to put some moisture into the soil for next year.

Alfalfa: Premium: Large Rounds, 290.00, Large Squares Delivered short
haul 290.00. Good: Large Squares and Rounds 265.00-280.00. Fair:
Large Rounds, 220.00-240.00, 235.00 Del short haul. Utility: Large Rounds,
Large Rounds, 70.00-110.00.

Sun-cured Alfalfa pellets: 16 pct 310.00, 15 pct 300.00. Alfalfa Meal: 17
pct 313.00.

Mixed Alfalfa/Grass: Good: Large Rounds, 220.00.

Grass: Premium: Large Squares, 250.00. Fair: Large Rounds 150.00.
Utility: Large Squares 150.00, Large Rounds 100.00.

Oat Hay: Large Rounds, 170.00.

Cornstalks: Large Rounds 60.00-75.00, 70.00 delivered.

Bean Stubble: Large Rounds 65.00, 80.00 delivered.


----------

